#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل نصب ویندوز روی اسیوس مدل k55v

## arstan

سلام
لپ تاپ ایسوس مدل k55v که قبلا ویندوز 8 اورجینال بود  خواستم ویندوز 7 نصب کنم . با جستجو تو اینترنت طریقه نصب را اجرا کردم . تو قسمت درایو ها که رسیدم اول درایو c را فرمت کردم ( اشتباهم همین بود ) به هرحال بعد فرمت خواستم دکمه next را بزنم که غیر فعال بود . تو قسمت اخطارش نوشته بود که نمیشه . دوباره خواستم ویندوز 8 نصب کنم اونم نمیشه الان موندم چکار کنم حالا برام ویندوز نصب بشه کافیه . اطلاعات مهم را تو درایو D گذاشتم . ( تو توضیحاتی که تو گوگل نوشته بود این بود که باید تمام درایو ها را delet کنم و دوباره پارتیشن بندی کنم تا ویندوز نصب بشه ) اگه راهی هست تا بدون پاک کردن درایو ها ویندوز نصب بشه خواهشاً راهنمایی کنید . اطلاعاتم برام خیلی مهم است . با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

هاردشو رو وصل کن به یک pc  اطلاعات d  رو بکاپ بگیر .

----------

*arstan*

----------


## arstan

سلام
منظورت لپ تاب رو از پشت باز کنم و هاردش رو دربیارم و به یک pc وصل کنم یا سیم های رابط مخصوص است مثلا usb . اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین . با تشکر

----------


## AMD

> سلام
> منظورت لپ تاب رو از پشت باز کنم و هاردش رو دربیارم و به یک pc وصل کنم یا سیم های رابط مخصوص است مثلا usb . اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین . با تشکر


بله هارد راحت باز میشه 
رابط مخصوص نمیخواد . به ساتا سیستم وصل کن . اطلاعاتش کپی بگیر .

----------

*arstan*

----------


## ♦Nosrat♦

*سلام 
دوست عزیز زحمت بکش تو بایوس تنظیمات هارد روتغییر بده ویا بگفته دوستمون عمل کن.*

----------

*arstan*

----------


## arstan

سلام
هارد را به کامپیوتر pc وصل کردم و با ذخیره اطلاعات . لپ تاپ را با حذف تمام درایور هاش و تقسیم بندی دوباره درایور های جدید . ویندوز 8 را نصب کردم . با تشکر

----------

*AMD*,*kiyanmz*

----------


## REZA_RAJABI

من هم یه بار همین مشکل رو داشتم ک مجبور شدم کل پارتیشن هام رو پاک کنم دوباره بسازم چون ویندوز اورجینال بوده اجازه نصب ویندوز جدید نمیده مگر پارتیشن بندی جدید  :مشکل نصب ویندوز روی اسیوس مدل k55v:  :مشکل نصب ویندوز روی اسیوس مدل k55v:

----------

